# Radiator Fan Replacement



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah you can do it yourself, not too complicated. 

As far as the axle...you're out of power train warranty? If not, that should be covered. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

You're right! I went into the same dealership and asked and the guy said "well would you look at that it is covered so we'll go ahead and get an appointment set up to fix that." That seemed a little shady to me but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.

As for the radiator fan, I found a service manual someone posted on here a while ago and it seems pretty easy. I just am worried about getting the clips undone which such little room to work with. Any tips I could use? Maybe remove the bumper cover and lower radiator hoses?

Thanks for your help!


----------

